# Strange GPS Problem (Not the usual)



## dmzxls (Jul 22, 2011)

Yesterday I noticed that my GPS icon will not appear, and I am unable to locate any satellites.

I have tried wiping, reflashing, restoring, sense, AOSP. No luck on any. My gut tells me the GPS module is busted, but perhaps someone here has another idea.

Thanks,


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

dmzxls said:


> Yesterday I noticed that my GPS icon will not appear, and I am unable to locate any satellites.
> 
> I have tried wiping, reflashing, restoring, sense, AOSP. No luck on any. My gut tells me the GPS module is busted, but perhaps someone here has another idea.
> 
> Thanks,


Sorry, have to ask... are you sure that GPS is checked in Location & Security settings? Also, I believe a disclaimer comes up when you enable location services. I'm wondering if you didn't "accept"the terms - that may stop GPS from working.


----------



## JustSomeDude (Jul 22, 2011)

dmzxls said:


> Yesterday I noticed that my GPS icon will not appear, and I am unable to locate any satellites.
> 
> I have tried wiping, reflashing, restoring, sense, AOSP. No luck on any. My gut tells me the GPS module is busted, but perhaps someone here has another idea.
> 
> Thanks,


Have you tried reflashing a nandroid backup of a non-AOSP ROM that had GPS working? I had to do this when I first loaded OMFGB. For some reason the satellites weren't working. A buddy of mine told me to do the following:

1. Make a nandroid backup
2. Flash a nandroid backup of a NON-AOSP ROM with WORKING satellites (assuming you have one)
3. Load maps and wait for GPS to get FULL LOCK (the little location icon without the blue circle)
4. Reboot the phone with satellites on and lock achieved
5. Boot into recovery
6. Flash the nandroid backup of the AOSP ROM (from Step 1)
7. Test satellites - they should work now


----------



## Droid_Evo_8 (Jul 22, 2011)

Yep, I did that and worked for me.

Sent from Outer Space


----------



## dmzxls (Jul 22, 2011)

I went through all the normal motions. Everything is and has been enabled. Location security settings accepted, etc.

I am unable to get a GPS fix on a sense rom or an aosp rom. I think the GPS module is just toast. Either way, this is strike 3 for my Tbolt.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

"dmzxls said:


> I went through all the normal motions. Everything is and has been enabled. Location security settings accepted, etc.
> 
> I am unable to get a GPS fix on a sense rom or an aosp rom. I think the GPS module is just toast. Either way, this is strike 3 for my Tbolt.


Tried replacing the GPS.conf file? Make sure permission of the file is correct if you do via a file manager


----------

